# American Rodsmith surf rods?



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I was at Academy in Galveston and they have a new surf casting rod. It is made
by American Rodsmith and is a two pice, 12', 6-12 oz. lures. The modle number is ARS-12C surf casting. Does any one know how good this surf rod is?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

It's good, almost identical to the Ocean Master 12' heavy. You may try and search on the fourm because when they first come out there was all kinds of post on here about it.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

i know for sure that there was a long deal that jolly roger did on surfmasters comparing them to the ocean master. He normally doubles up his post and puts them on a few different boards so I would imagine it would be here


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here ya go http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5419&SearchTerms=American,Rodsmith
http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5476&SearchTerms=American,Rodsmith


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, anyone elce?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have 2- 10 footers with 500's on them and a 8 foot with a Shimano 400 cardiff I use on my Yak and they have been great rods. 
Jdub


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

Great rods, I have 6 of them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a 10' and a 12' they cast great and can handle allot of bait/weight well. The price is too good to beat.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i currently am using an "AR" with a baitcasting reel..so far so good, i've found the the tsunami rod are very similiar, as along with the penn's. all have fuji seats and grips. the only negative thing i can think of from the "AR" rod that use is that it popped when i had a great strike on it. i was running about 20lbs of drag and it just kinda popped, didn't break. im thinking it might have been the real seating in all the way. both real and rod were virgin on that trip.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Where do yall get the magnets?


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Popped?*

What do you mean, popped? And the real seating in all the way?



captMATT said:


> i currently am using an "AR" with a baitcasting reel..so far so good, i've found the the tsunami rod are very similiar, as along with the penn's. all have fuji seats and grips. the only negative thing i can think of from the "AR" rod that use is that it popped when i had a great strike on it. i was running about 20lbs of drag and it just kinda popped, didn't break. im thinking it might have been the real seating in all the way. both real and rod were virgin on that trip.


----------

